# amplificador 200W



## mandoone (Ene 16, 2007)

si el amplificador es de 200 watts el parlante puede ser menor a 200 watts?, por ejemplo 100w, que pasaria en esas circuntancias? funcionaria tal cual que un amplificador de 100w?, sin otras complicaciones??


----------



## Apollo (Ene 17, 2007)

Hola mandoone:

Si quieres utilizar bocinas de 100W, mientras no subas el volumen del amplificador más allá de los 100W, no habrá problemas, pero al rebasar esa potencia se queman las bocinas, ya que la bobina de las mismas no está diseñada para soportar más potencia, además claro, de que una vez quemada la bobina seguramente te quemará la salida del integrado también.

Una opción es utilizar Bocinas por lo menos de 250W (para evitar estarlas usando al límite de capacidad), o bajar el voltaje de alimentación del amplificador (Como es con un solo integrado no creo que sea muy factible), pero igual es otra posibilidad.

Espero y te sea útil esta información
Saludos al foro


----------



## mandoone (Ene 17, 2007)

gracias,
entonces si yo tengo un parlante de 100w, deberia subir la potencia a aproximadamenta la mitad??, o es mas recomendable bajar el voltaje de entrada a la mitad?, el voltaje que se le aplica puede ser modificado, por ejemplo si hiciera un variador de voltaje podria tener un amplificador variable????.

como se puede saber la potencia de un parlante si solo se la impedancia, por ejemplo tengo un parlante de equipo q la unica caracteristica visible es la impedancia= 6 ohms, a cuanto trabajan los parlantes de equipo (volts).

gracias de nuevo.


----------



## mandoone (Ene 17, 2007)

mirando el esquema, no tiene ningun potenciometro, entonces desde donde se baja o se sube el volumen del amplificador??. del voltaje?? 
gracias.


----------



## Dano (Ene 17, 2007)

Pues si quieres bajar el volumen del amplificador solamente le tienes que colocar un potenciometro de mas o menos 100k en la entrada  
Los amplificador tiene un minimo de voltaje para trabajar, si quieres saber mas de el podrias bajarlo de la web gracias al santo google.  


Saludos


----------



## mandoone (Ene 17, 2007)

gracias dano


----------



## ceroTHD_ (Ene 18, 2007)

Si te fijas tb le podes controlar la ganancia modificando el valor del resistor de 560ohm. Lo q pasa es q tb se te corre la fl, pero podes recalcularla facilmente con las notas de aplicacion del integrado del mismo nombre. En particular la circuiteria propuesta es para una ganancia de 40dB (la cual esta recomendada en las notas de aplicacion). Pero facilmente se puede cambiar a digamos 50dB. Obviamente hay q fijarse en la tension de alimentacion (tb recomiendan +/- 60V creo) y tener mucho cuidado con las potencias q uno maneja.
Yo por mi parte le agregaria un circuito de proteccion contra cortos (muy facil) xq se te quema esto y perdiste todo  ops:  ops: .

Salu2!


----------



## mandoone (Ene 18, 2007)

gracias cerTHD, 
tienes algun circuito de proteccion que puedas recomendarme para este circuito??, o que caracteristicas deberia tener??.
en vez de modificar la resistencia de 560, no sera mas facil y rapido colocarle el potenciometro de 100k a la entrada?.

y otra pregunta, q nadie me ha podido responder con claridad, ojala tu puedas respondermela:  Tengo un parlante de un equipo de musica que la unica caracteristica visible es su impedancia de 6 ohm, y no se que potencia soporta el parlante. como puedo averigualrlo?? ojala me la puedas responder, gracias.


----------



## ceroTHD_ (Ene 19, 2007)

Acerca del ciruito de proteccion: el esquematico lo podes encontrar en cualquier pagina de electronica  como "proteccion contra cortocircuitos", el mas simple es un transistor y 3 resistencias. www.pablin.com.ar es un lugar dnd podes empezar. Depende de la corriente q manejes calculas los valores de las resistencias. El ttor es un simple BC. Si aun no lo encontras lo puedo buscar en algún rincón de mi PC.
Acerca del parlante: primera sospecha, q "pulgadaje" tiene la bocina? Si es de 16" será de potencia cercana a los 100W, si conoces la marca de la bocina buscala en internet. Pero para estar seguro seguro, lo tenes q abrir y fijarte del lado de atras, todos los arlantes "deberían" tener impreso su potencia real maxima y su impedancia en la carcasa del iman.

Espero q esto ayude.
Salu2

PD: lo del pote es p el volumen, lo q yo decia era para la ganancia. Para darle poder!!!


----------



## mandoone (Ene 19, 2007)

quisaz por el porte del parlante (21 cm de alto, 19 cm de fondo y 16 cm de ancho), la marca (philips), o alguno de estos datos (estan atras de la caja del parlante): 

SPEAKER SYSTEM 
FB 12 
3139 118 73400 
IMPEDANCE: 6 OHM 
SERIAL NO: D9509538 

me dijieron que en el iman del parlante aparecia la potencia, pero no puedo abrirlo de ninguna forma, por atras he intentado y tengo casi todas las orillas rotas intentando abrirlo, me dijieron que por adelante se saca la malla y ahi se ven los tornillos para desarmarlo, pero no puedo sacar la malla o sino se rompe (tengo mala suerte).

OJALA PUEDAS AYUDARME.

LO DE EL VOLUMEN NO TE LO ENTENDI MUCHO, PODRIAS EXPLICARMELO MEJOR??, DISCULPA LAS MOLESTIAS, ES Q NO TENGO A NADIE A QUIEN PREGUNTARLE, ESTUDIO ELECTRONICA EN EL COLEGIO (17 AÑOS) Y ESTOY DE VACACIONES.
GRACIAS


----------



## ceroTHD_ (Ene 28, 2007)

Amigo mandoone, estuve de vacaciones hasta ayer... lei lo del parlante. Obviamente ese parlante ni siquiera tiene 10". No es de 100Wrms ni por las chauchas. Lo de la rejilla del frente es interesante q lo digas xq mi parlante de bajo tiene lo mismo. Es un bendito quilombo sacarla, pero hay q hacerlo sino queres quemarlo. 
Ojo con el STK4048 xq vienen varios modelos, el 4048V de SANYO, dicen q tira como maximo 150W auque habria q ver... sabes cuanto sale uno de esos? Depende de la distorsion q te banques...
Fijate en DATASHEET sobre la ganancia del circuito q mencione anteriormente, vas a tener q bajarla sino queres volar todo por los aires

Salu2


----------



## koko (Feb 22, 2007)

ceroTHD_ dijo:
			
		

> Si te fijas tb le podes controlar la ganancia modificando el valor del resistor de 560ohm. Lo q pasa es q tb se te corre la fl, pero podes recalcularla facilmente con las notas de aplicacion del integrado del mismo nombre. En particular la circuiteria propuesta es para una ganancia de 40dB (la cual esta recomendada en las notas de aplicacion). Pero facilmente se puede cambiar a digamos 50dB. Obviamente hay q fijarse en la tension de alimentacion (tb recomiendan +/- 60V creo) y tener mucho cuidado con las potencias q uno maneja.
> Yo por mi parte le agregaria un circuito de proteccion contra cortos (muy facil) xq se te quema esto y perdiste todo  ops:  ops: .
> 
> Salu2!




hola ceroTHD quisiera saber si tenes algun circuito contra cortos como mencionaste esta vez.

muchas gracias

koko


----------



## ceroTHD_ (Feb 23, 2007)

Hola. Te podes fijar en este sitio http://users.swing.be/edwinpaij/short_circuit_protection.htm, que de manera general te muestra una proteccion contra cortocircuitos. De lo q estamos hablando aca, es cuando tu parlante por alguna razon representa impedancia 0 ohms. Esto es mucho mejor q un fusible xq limita x corriente, no hay q reemplazar el fusible si se quema y ademas elegir siempre el correcto no es tan facil (existen velocidades a las q se abre el fusible).
Por todo esto armar este agregado es mucho mas eficiente y duradero. 
Espero q sirva para orientar, xq el esquema son todos iguales para todos los amplificador de poder!

R1, R3 = 1K2 2 watts
R2 = 6K8 1 watt
R4, R5 = 100 Ohms 1/4 watt (subir este valor a 220 ohms si se trabaja con de salida de 2 ohms)
D1, D2, D3, D4 = 1N4148
T1 = BC546B
T2 = BC556B
C1, C2 = 47 nF 100 V

Salu2


----------



## nene (Feb 23, 2007)

yo tengo armado el mismo circuito...lo encontre hace tiempo en una pagina francesa!...bueno en realidad es muy bueno..

basicamente es un sensor de corriente, y apertura a masa!...yo lo he probado y anda muy bien!...incluso para cargas de 2 Ohms, cmabiandole la resistencia mencionada anda al pelo!....

saludos....


----------



## trevi_juanjoa (Abr 17, 2007)

ceroTHD_ dijo:
			
		

> Hola. Te podes fijar en este sitio http://users.swing.be/edwinpaij/short_circuit_protection.htm, que de manera general te muestra una proteccion contra cortocircuitos. De lo q estamos hablando aca, es cuando tu parlante por alguna razon representa impedancia 0 ohms. Esto es mucho mejor q un fusible xq limita x corriente, no hay q reemplazar el fusible si se quema y ademas elegir siempre el correcto no es tan facil (existen velocidades a las q se abre el fusible).
> Por todo esto armar este agregado es mucho mas eficiente y duradero.
> Espero q sirva para orientar, xq el esquema son todos iguales para todos los amplificador de poder!
> 
> ...


Hola cero THD te quería pedir una ayuda con la protección esta que publicaste quería ponerla en este circuito pero estoy medio perdido podría ayudarme mira este es el circuito 
desde ya muchas gracias


----------

